# VK - New Arrivals 02/09/2015



## Stroodlepuff (2/9/15)

Subtank Nano Replacement Glass




Kangertech Subox Silicone Cover in Black




Subtank Mini Replacement Glass Black




π2 / Pi2 Postless RDA by Lemaga


Coil master Kbag



Turbo V3 By Lemaga



Fishbone RDA by Lemaga



Istick 40W Silicone Sleeve Black



Istick 100W Silicone Sleeve Various Colours



IPV 4S Silicone Sleeve Various Colours




You can view them all here http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------

